# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  ياخواناااااااااااا مباراة السودان الساعة كم وفي ياتو استاد سريييييييييييع

## اباتشيه

*ارجو الافادة اخواني بتوقيت مباراة السودان ويييييييييييييييين بسررررررررررررررعة
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*17:30الجابون
-- : --الجزائرالجولة: 2
 ملعب الخرطوم
 28°C
المعلق : حفيظ دراجي
 20:00السودان
-- : --أوغنداالجولة: 2
 ملعب الخرطوم
 28°C
المعلق : سوار الذهب
المجموعة A
*

----------


## midris3

*لو قصدك وين في ياتو قناه في الجزيرة 9
الساعة 8 بي توقيت السودان


ودا رباط مشاهدة 
http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/w/841038816/10
*

----------

